# gold tyre dressing?



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

I remember seeing a little while ago, a gold flaked tyre dressing. I forget which website it was on, was from one of the smaller brands at the time. I wanted some at the time but it was out of stock. And now I've forgot what company it was, to check again.

Does it ring any bells with anyone?


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Waxaddict gold tint tyre feeder - I brought some in the BF sale but haven’t got around to using it yet!


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

And the point of gold tinted tire dressing is...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Megs do one with a glittery finish


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I am sure I read a thread on here ages ago whereby someone took megs tyre gel and mixed glitter into it!


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

WristyManchego said:


> And the point of gold tinted tire dressing is...


honestly, mostly the novelty of it.

but tbh, it does look good:









(taken from their website)


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

This?


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

CharliesTTS said:


> Waxaddict gold tint tyre feeder - I brought some in the BF sale but haven't got around to using it yet!


thanks! this is exactly what I remember.


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

I remember someone buying a bottle of Megs Endurance and some glitter. Missing them up and using it :lol:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Meguiar's Hot Shine Reflect Tyre Shine has a slight glitter effect to it. I use it on my caravan tyres. My caravan is on a seasonal pitch so doesn't move, sprayed this on in spring and it's still dark and shiny so it's holding up well.

Looks pimp


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

garage_dweller said:


> Meguiar's Hot Shine Reflect Tyre Shine has a slight glitter effect to it. I use it on my caravan tyres. My caravan is on a seasonal pitch so doesn't move, sprayed this on in spring and it's still dark and shiny so it's holding up well.
> 
> Looks pimp





WHIZZER said:


> Megs do one with a glittery finish


Whizzer, is that the product you were referring to?

I actually have that one, but it doesn't seem to spray out very glittery. And what finish it does give it, only seems to last about a day. No where near Endurance levels of _endurance_ :lol:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

It's more reflective than glitter.

Wouldn't put it on my car as I prefer a more natural look but looks good on the caravan


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Fairtony said:


> Whizzer, is that the product you were referring to?
> 
> I actually have that one, but it doesn't seem to spray out very glittery. And what finish it does give it, only seems to last about a day. No where near Endurance levels of _endurance/I] :lol:_


_

yes that's the one_


----------

